# PUR water pitcher filter



## Chucktin (Aug 31, 2018)

We purchased a new PUR pitcher with filters. This one keeps track of the filter life with a sensor built into the lid.

The sensor seems to keep track of the life of the filter by recording how often the butcher pours?
But ... That means a 4 oz pour is equal to a full pitcher pour? NOT.

Also I didn't see, in the instructions, any mention of how the life of the sensor and that of the picher correspond nor how the pitcher could know when the filter is replaced. Hmm.


----------



## rgp (Sep 4, 2018)

Chucktin said:


> We purchased a new PUR pitcher with filters. This one keeps track of the filter life with a sensor built into the lid.
> 
> The sensor seems to keep track of the life of the filter by recording how often the butcher pours?
> But ... That means a 4 oz pour is equal to a full pitcher pour? NOT.
> ...




 I have the faucet version.....suppose to blink green when filter is new, then yellow , and finally red when it needs to be changed.    It blinks red all the time....hummm. I suppose I'll look and see if there is an 800# ? give'em a call.


----------



## Chucktin (Sep 4, 2018)

Is there a reset button? The pitcher has one.


----------



## rgp (Sep 5, 2018)

Chucktin said:


> Is there a reset button? The pitcher has one.




No, not that I can see ?


----------



## Chucktin (Sep 5, 2018)

Have you tried pressing the green button?


----------



## rgp (Sep 5, 2018)

Chucktin said:


> Have you tried pressing the green button?



?? No green button...for that matter no 'button' at all?.......I'll look again , closer?


----------



## Chucktin (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm suggesting that the "light" on the faucet that glows green, then Amber and finally red might be a button.


----------



## rgp (Sep 5, 2018)

Chucktin said:


> I'm suggesting that the "light" on the faucet that glows green, then Amber and finally red might be a button.



 No, I tried that first, then took it off the faucet & inspected closely....No reset.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 6, 2018)

"100 gallons or three months" is on the faucet cartridge box. I saw a piece recently stating 50% of the bottle water brands are equivalent to tap water and this is pretty much common knowledge.


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 6, 2018)

It's the number of uses and has nothing to do with whether the water is clean or not.

If your water is clear fresh well water the filter won't last any longer.

Same as a printer cartridge counting pages.


----------



## Lynk (Nov 23, 2018)

There is a reset button on mine.  I changed my filter and could not get it to work.  My son-in-law looked at it and it was inside where you put the filter.down near the bottom
 was something you could push and he put the filter back on and it worked. I read the instrustions and nowhere did I see a mention of a reset button.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 30, 2018)

I use the faucet mounted filter and pour that water through my pitcher filter, taste is good.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 30, 2018)

Why do you need a filter?  A lot of rural properties here have their own wells and filter systems, but for those of us with a mains supply, it would be hard to improve on the water that comes out of our taps.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 30, 2018)

Capt Lightning said:


> Why do you need a filter?  A lot of rural properties here have their own wells and filter systems, but for those of us with a mains supply, it would be hard to improve on the water that comes out of our taps.


I can taste the difference for one. Several buildings in my condominum order their water delivered because their water has a Sulphur odor to it nd occasionally so does mine.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 30, 2018)

Right now we have a Brita pitcher that we really like. But we want to replace it with a bigger one, as we do drink a lot of water. How does Pur compare. If you have tried Brita, do you like one over the other?


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 1, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> Right now we have a Brita pitcher that we really like. But we want to replace it with a bigger one, as we do drink a lot of water. How does Pur compare. If you have tried Brita, do you like one over the other?



My experience with PUR is poor quality and the head mounted on the fuacett is bulky. The first one started cracking and leaked and the second one does not fit as it should on the faucett so water runs from the connection. Brita is simple just pour water in to the filter and you are done. I prefer Brita. A difference in taste? None a far as I can tell.


----------



## HelenC66 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi, without a water sensor, of course, it will be difficult.  But you can try to look at the state of the filter itself. Here is a good article about replacing filters https://ecolifemaster.com/do-water-distillers-need-filters/ . I think this will help you!


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 28, 2018)

I don't trust the sensor's ever since I installed my new refrigerator. The location being where it is didn't allow me to connect the water line for the filter. However, once every 2 months, like clockwork the replace filter light comes on.   I'm starting to think that maybe... just maybe... it's designed to sell more filters.


----------



## drifter (May 27, 2019)

We don't have a well. Our lake water has manyu impurities in it including arsonic so I have gone through a number of filtered pitchers. I now have a Pur. It seems t work better than most. Because we go through a lot of filtered water I change my filter every other month. I changed mine last on Apriol 5th. Sometime after the first of june I will change it again, and so on and so forth. That works good for me.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 27, 2019)

drifter said:


> We don't have a well. Our lake water has manyu impurities in it including arsonic so I have gone through a number of filtered pitchers. I now have a Pur. It seems t work better than most. Because we go through a lot of filtered water I change my filter every other month. I changed mine last on Apriol 5th. Sometime after the first of june I will change it again, and so on and so forth. That works good for me.


The PUR filter should be good for 40 gallons.


----------



## win231 (May 28, 2019)

I used the PUR filter pitchers for a few years; then the filters were outsourced for cheaper manufacture & the water started to taste bad.

I switched to the Zero filter pitcher & the water tastes great again.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 29, 2019)

I read three drops of bleach in one gallon of water creates a gallon of pure water. Not saying it is true, just read it.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 29, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I read three drops of bleach in one gallon of water creates a gallon of pure water. Not saying it is true, just read it.


But that does nothing to improve bad tasting water.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 29, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> But that does nothing to improve bad tasting water.


But that depends on what is the cause of the taste. I doubt if it removes the heavy iron taste.


----------

